# Greetings from Manchester, UK



## 3guk (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I signed up ages ago but managed to forget my usename and password but now sorted again.

I do sound and lighting in the Uk everything from coperate to childrens parties and also run Ukslc.org the uks only sound and lighting community. At the moment I have a really small rig that I use and quite a bit thats almost permanently on hire to various clubs in the area.

Roboscans 812s, Jbl Cabs, FatFrog, ect ect.

I drive my cabs from behringer amps that I find are superb, what does everyone else think.

I decided to post to see what its like on the other side of the pond !!


----------



## CHScrew (Oct 17, 2005)

Welcome back.


----------



## SketchyCroftPpl (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey there

Welcome to CB! I hope you like it and from the look of it you've already started posting which is awesome. Make sure to go down and put a place on the guest map (bottom under the orange FEED icon). If you have any questions feel free to ask!

~Nick


----------



## 3guk (Oct 18, 2005)

Placed my icon !! This place looks good guys I think I will be posting here more and more often !! 

Keep up the great work !!


----------

